# Professional body for BPO



## ayo (Mar 8, 2017)

Please which professional body do i register to (customer service manager under BPO subject matter) for critical skills visa


----------



## Koality (Nov 3, 2016)

You have to register with CCMG


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi Ayo, CCMG is correct.


----------



## random123d (Mar 8, 2017)

I am registered with The Institute of Business Advisors Southern Africa (IBASA) for my CSV. The process was quite straightforward.


----------



## Adeyemi09 (Oct 25, 2019)

Pls do you know much about ccmg? Of yes pls can you help me by giving me their possible assessment exam questions. Thanks


----------



## Zims_Finest (May 14, 2018)

Adeyemi09 said:


> Pls do you know much about ccmg? Of yes pls can you help me by giving me their possible assessment exam questions. Thanks


DM your email address and I'll send you what i have.


----------

